# Maçaneta



## El Ajedrecista 999

Hola foreros! Soy estudiante de español y me gustaría saber como se dice, en España, la palabra maçaneta?
He visto algunos ejemplos, como pomo, perilla, aldaba... pero, no sé cuál se utiliza más comúnmente en España. Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## jazyk

Veja o que gato radioso escreveu aqui no post número 19.


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

Muito obrigado amigo jazyk, consegui a informação que eu queria.


----------



## CassioMoreno

El Ajedrecista 999 said:


> Hola foreros! Soy estudiante de español y me gustaría saber como se dice, en España, la palabra maçaneta?
> He visto algunos ejemplos, como pomo, perilla, aldaba... pero, no sé cuál se utiliza más comúnmente en España. Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


Manillar,  o pomo de la puerta segundo o tipo


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

CassioMoreno said:


> Manillar,  o pomo de la puerta segundo o tipo


Obrigado amigo a palavra manillar eu não conhecia. Valeu mesmo!


----------



## jazyk

Manillar é outra coisa.


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

jazyk said:


> Manillar é outra coisa.


Não seria sinônimo de manubrio jazyk?


----------



## gato radioso

CassioMoreno said:


> Manillar,  o pomo de la puerta segundo o tipo


Não, _manillar_ é outra coisa, como Jazyk bem disse. Talvez estejas pensando em _"manilla"_ ou_ "manilla de la puerta"_.

_Manillar_ é a barra metálica com uma cobertura de borracha -ou algo mais ergonómico- nos extremos, onde pões as maõs quando estás a guiar uma bicicleta ou uma moto, creio que em português diz-se guião.
Se for um carro, camião, autocarro...é volante.


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

gato radioso said:


> Não, _manillar_ é outra coisa, como Jazyk bem disse. Talvez estejas pensando em _"manilla"_ ou_ "manilla de la puerta"_.
> 
> _Manillar_ é onde pões as maõs quando estás a guiar uma bicicleta ou uma moto. Se for um carro, é volante.


Muito obrigado pela ajuda amigo, aprendi muito com vocês.


----------



## gato radioso

El Ajedrecista 999 said:


> Muito obrigado pela ajuda amigo, aprendi muito com vocês.


De nada amigo, estamos justamente para eso.


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

gato radioso said:


> De nada amigo, estamos justamente para eso.


Muchas Gracias 😉


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> creio que em português diz-se guião.



Pode ser, mas em Portugal é mais comum '_guiador_'. Por '_guião_' cá entende-se mais frequentemente uma bandeira, um pendão, daqueles que costumam desfilar à frente das tropas ou, nas procissões, a preceder as imagens dos santos ou os membros das irmandades religiosas.


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

Carfer said:


> Pode ser, mas em Portugal é mais comum '_guiador_'. Por '_guião_' cá entende-se mais frequentemente uma bandeira, um pendão, daqueles que costumam desfilar à frente das tropas ou, nas procissões, a preceder as imagens dos santos ou os membros das irmandades religiosas.


No Brasil chamamos guidão


----------



## scarlla

Lo interesante de este término es que en portugués "maçaneta" nos suena a manzana en español.
Y pomo, en español, de alguna manera remite a pomar, que en portugués, es un conjunto de manzanos. 

Siempre me pregunto por qué.


----------



## Carfer

scarlla said:


> Lo interesante de este término es que en portugués "maçaneta" nos suena a manzana en español.
> Y pomo, en español, de alguna manera remite a pomar, que en portugués, es un conjunto de manzanos.
> 
> Siempre me pregunto por qué.


Por causa da forma redonda, creio eu, que lembra a de uma maçã (ou qualquer outro fruto de forma aproximadamente esférica). _'Maçaneta_', aliás, não é exclusivo dos puxadores das portas. Já antes -e ainda hoje- se chamava '_maçaneta_' aos ornamentos redondos dos móveis, por isso é compreensível que também este tipo particular de puxadores tenha esse nome.
Em português também existe '_pomo_' para designar os frutos redondos e o '_pomar_' não tem de ser exclusivamente de macieiras, pode ser de qualquer árvore que dê frutos com essa forma, ainda que o uso mais comum se reporte efectivamente à plantação de macieiras. 
A forma redonda é, por isso e na minha opinião, o que liga todas estas palavras.


----------



## Ari RT

Pues a mi me intriga que muchas veces (aunque no sea una regla) a una fruta de nombre femenino corresponda un árbol de nombre masculino:
manzana - manzano
cereza - cerezo
ciruela - ciruelo
naranja - naranjo
castaña - castaño
granada - granado
Verdad que hay frutas de nombres masculinos: el aguacate, el plátano, el durazno. Y que hay árboles que no son el exacto masculino del nombre de la fruta: pera-peral; limón - limonero; coco - coco. Y incluso "árboles" femeninos: uva - vid/parra.

Igual que en Español, hay en Portugués árboles masculinos...
abacate - abacateiro
coco - coqueiro
limão - limoeiro
mamão - mamoeiro
pêssego - pessegueiro
tomate - tomateiro

... pero parece ser que con mayor frecuencia los árboles sean femeninos...
a cereja - a cerejeira
a maçã - a macieira
a laranja - a laranjeira
a banana - a bananeira
a amora - a amoreira
a castanha - a castanheira
a manga - a mangueira
a uva - a parreira

...y, madres que son de sus frutas, a veces les demos en femenino incluso los nombres de sus frutas "masculinas"...
o figo - a figueira
o cajá - a cajazeira
o ingá - a ingazeira

... y no al revés, como en Español.


----------



## pkogan

En Argentina decimos MANIJA como equivalente de MAÇANETA.


----------



## gato radioso

pkogan said:


> En Argentina decimos MANIJA como equivalente de MAÇANETA.


Pero indistintamente de su forma?
Por aquí, una manija tiene forma de rectángulo alargado y un pomo es redondeado.


----------



## pkogan

gato radioso said:


> Pero indistintamente de su forma?
> Por aquí, una manija tiene forma de rectángulo alargado y un pomo es redondeado.


Coloquialmente lo usamos en forma indistinta. Tal vez en un ámbito más especializado existe la diferencia entre MANIJA y otros términos que yo desconozco...


----------



## gato radioso

pkogan said:


> Coloquialmente lo usamos en forma indistinta. Tal vez en un ámbito más especializado existe la diferencia entre MANIJA y otros términos que yo desconozco...


----------



## scarlla

Ari RT said:


> Pues a mi me intriga que muchas veces (aunque no sea una regla) a una fruta de nombre femenino corresponda un árbol de nombre masculino:
> manzana - manzano
> cereza - cerezo
> ciruela - ciruelo
> naranja - naranjo
> castaña - castaño
> granada - granado
> Verdad que hay frutas de nombres masculinos: el aguacate, el plátano, el durazno. Y que hay árboles que no son el exacto masculino del nombre de la fruta: pera-peral; limón - limonero; coco - coco. Y incluso "árboles" femeninos: uva - vid/parra.
> 
> Igual que en Español, hay en Portugués árboles masculinos...
> abacate - abacateiro
> coco - coqueiro
> limão - limoeiro
> mamão - mamoeiro
> pêssego - pessegueiro
> tomate - tomateiro
> 
> ... pero parece ser que con mayor frecuencia los árboles sean femeninos...
> a cereja - a cerejeira
> a maçã - a macieira
> a laranja - a laranjeira
> a banana - a bananeira
> a amora - a amoreira
> a castanha - a castanheira
> a manga - a mangueira
> a uva - a parreira
> 
> ...y, madres que son de sus frutas, a veces les demos en femenino incluso los nombres de sus frutas "masculinas"...
> o figo - a figueira
> o cajá - a cajazeira
> o ingá - a ingazeira
> 
> ... y no al revés, como en Español.


qué interesante, gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

Me ha gustado mucho las respuestas, he aprendido mucho aquí. Un gran saludo a todos.



scarlla said:


> Lo interesante de este término es que en portugués "maçaneta" nos suena a manzana en español.
> Y pomo, en español, de alguna manera remite a pomar, que en portugués, es un conjunto de manzanos.
> 
> Siempre me pregunto por qué.


De manzanos y de cualquier otro árbol fructífero también, al menos en Brasil


----------

